# Island Cycle supply Minneapolis Ladies Bike Find



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe someone here can help identify this...

I spent the morning today hitting a big (60 +) string of neighborhood garage sales.  I didn't find one old bike for sale or even one visible in anyone's garages.  I was pretty disappointed. Then on the way home I stopped at an estate sale less than a mile from my house and found this.










Despite it being a ladies bike I was pretty pleased since I hadn't seen an old bike all day and I had a bunch of money burning a hole in my pocket.  Unfortunately they ad it priced way to high at $65.   :shock:  I have no idea where they came up with that valuation.  A salesperson approached me and told me that everything over $50 was 30% off which would have put the bike around $45.  I asked him if that was the best he could do on it and he acted kind of offended telling me it was a good price and that there were lots of people interested in it.  I gave it some thought, looked around the rest of the sale and then checked it out some more.  While I was waiting for the guy to come back over and talk to me a woman that worked there was passing by and said, "Make an offer if you want".  I offered her $30 and she said sure.  I really wanted the first guy I talked to to see me buying it and to hear I got it for $30 instead of the $45 he was insistent upon. :mrgreen: 

I'd never heard of Island Cycle before. I assume it was made by one of the big companies and his particular bicycle shop just put their badge on it.  Anyone recognize anything on it to help me ID it?

I also thought it was extremely weird that the rear fender has a series of small hoes drilled near the edge on both sides running most of the length of the fender.  I can't figure our what those are for.

Other weird things- Lobdell's men's seat and Schwinn grips.

Not a bad find to salvage the morning's 'hunting trip'.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 8, 2013)

Island cycle was a long time running parts supply catalog and they also sold complete bikes, of which you have.  There is a reprint catalog easily found and bought.  Just google Island cycle supply.  Should find alot of info.

The holes in the rear fender are for skirt guard lacing.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have paid that for the wheels, unless spray painted...
Some black shoe polish can make your saddle look better.
Chris


----------



## Hermanator3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Island Supply was a bike parts company located north of downtown Minneapolis.  It was still around in the 1970's.  Don't know when they went out of business,


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 8, 2013)

You could part it out and get around $300.00!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 8, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You could part it out and get around $300.00!




I wish that were true but I hardly think so.

After some more research I believe this was probably Snyder built.  I also think the paint scheme looks a lot like some of the Rollfast models I have seen.

I still think the seat, chainguard and handlebars/ grips are not original to the bike.

I gotta go check it out a little more closely.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have paid that 65 dollars for this bike all day long, its worth that and more.


----------



## RustyK (Sep 8, 2013)

*Island cycle former employee*

I worked at Island Cycle for one summer in 1996 packing orders for shipment. They closed sometime around 2006 i'd say. I guess there was plenty of old parts still on the shelves when I worked there, but I didn't know anything about old bikes at the time. ~ Kris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 8, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You could part it out and get around $300.00!




I'll have what you are having.
Chris


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 9, 2013)

That black chainring might make it an early wartime bike. It should have the year stamped in reverse, on the BB, so 14 would be '41. I have the '38 Island reprint catalog, and they have Rollfast bikes listed. So, I guess it was a natural progression to have Snyder build some with their name.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 9, 2013)

Serial umbers underneath crank indicate it was a 1942 model.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 12, 2013)

Great story and great find.


----------

